

Microsoft Silverlight to back Ruby, Python in browser  - edw519
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/06/06/Microsoft-Silverlight-to-back-Ruby-Python-in-browser_1.html

======
neovive
This is a very strategic and clever move by Microsoft to try to leverage the
strong developer communities of Ruby and Python in order to gain grassroots
support for Silverlight. If PHP support was also added, as discussed, it would
be especially interesting.

